# South African Woods Group Buy (Closed)



## VisExp (May 26, 2008)

5/27/08 Edited to add image of Forest Knobwood sent to me by Barry

  ------------------------------------------

This is further to the following two posts:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35873

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35919

My apologies for the delay in getting this going but there has been a fair amount involved in getting this far.  Barry sent me some sample blanks and I have taken pictures of the blanks and also turned pens from most of them and taken pictures of those.

The woods and prices are as follows:

Silky Oak $2.10
Red (Pink) Ivory $2.10
African Blackwood $2.10
Tambotie $2.10
Wild Olive $2.10
Coastal Red Milkwood $1.50
Kiaat $1.50
White Milkwood $1.50
Spalted White Stinkwood $1.20
Quar/Black Alder $1.20
Jacaranda $1.20
White Pear $1.20
Forest Knobwood $1.20
White Stinkwood $0.90

These prices include my best guess on shipping to me.  If I have underestimated on this then I will eat the loss.  If I have overestimated then I will either offer a refund or the extra money can be donated to the IAP.

Shipping from me to you will be using USPS Flat Rate:

Flat Rate envelope $4.80
Flat Rate Box $9.80
Large Flat Rate Box $12.95

(If anyone knows how many blanks you can get in the various Flat Rate Envelopes/Boxes please let me know.  Thanks.)

No problem shipping overseas.  I will figure the cost out when I know how many blanks you want and where it is going.

If you could add the Paypal fees to the total $0.31 plus 3% of the total.  (If I have those fees wrong please let me know, I've never received money via Paypal, my Paypal account to date has just been a one way street  )

All of the sample blanks arrived in great condition.  They were well packaged and had been fumigated.  They all drilled and turned very nice.  The only issue I had was sanding the Tambotie.  It is a very oily wood and gummed up the sandpaper very quickly.  Barry also mentioned that have reactions to Tambotie and Silky Oak.  He has actually developed an intolerance to Silky Oak.  I did not have any reactions to any of the woods I worked with.  


Silky Oak










Red (Pink)Ivory









African Blackwood





Tambotie









Wild Olive









Coastal Red Milkwood









Kiaat









White Milkwood









Spalted White Stinkwood









Quar/Black Alder









Jacaranda









White Pear





White Stinkwood





Forest Knobwood





Hopefully that covers everything.  If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Thanks


----------



## bobskio2003 (May 26, 2008)

How many pen blanks you can get in a flat rate envelope depends on the size of the blanks.  I can usually get 18 to 20 3/4 x 3/4 by 5.25 blanks in an envelope.
When are you planning on placing the order?  Bob I.


----------



## scroller99 (May 26, 2008)

I would take an envelope of tambotie, wild olive, spalted stinkwood and quar, let me know thanks Howard


----------



## mrplace (May 26, 2008)

Are all of the Pink Ivory blanks that color?

If they are, I will take 20 of the Pink Ivory and 20 of the Spalted Stinkwood.

Email me the final costs.

Thanks,


----------



## markgum (May 27, 2008)

I would like the following:

10 Pink Ivory
10 Spalted Stinkwood
10 Coastal Red Milkwood
10 Quar Black Alder
  I'm sure I'll reget not getting some of the others. If you need to add more to complete the box full.  Let me know, but, I think they will all fit in a flat rate box with no or very little wiggle room.
  thanks..


----------



## VisExp (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bobskio2003_
> 
> How many pen blanks you can get in a flat rate envelope depends on the size of the blanks.  I can usually get 18 to 20 3/4 x 3/4 by 5.25 blanks in an envelope.
> When are you planning on placing the order?  Bob I.



Thanks Bob.  The blanks are 3/4" x 3/4" x 6" so I am going to assume that we can fit 16 in an envelope.  I plan on going to the post office today and picking up some envelopes and boxes to confirm.

I was thinking of closing the group buy next Monday, June 2nd.



> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> 
> Are all of the Pink Ivory blanks that color?



I received two samples of each species and that is all I have seen.  I assume they are representative of what is in stock.  I have sent an e-mail to Barry asking if he can confirm this.



> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> I'm sure I'll reget not getting some of the others. If you need to add more to complete the box full. Let me know, but, I think they will all fit in a flat rate box with no or very little wiggle room.



Mark I'm guessing you can fit more than 40 blanks in a flat rate box.  As mentioned above I will confirm later today.


----------



## VisExp (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> 
> Are all of the Pink Ivory blanks that color?



I just received this e-mail reply from Barry



> There will obviously be some variation in the blanks, but we have a whole stack of pink (red) ivory that look the same as that sample â€“ cut from the same plank/tree.


----------



## VisExp (May 28, 2008)

> _PM from NMDoug_
> 
> Will you take a money order?
> If so I would like a flat rate envelope full of:
> ...



Doug, I got your PM.  A money order is fine.  I have replied to your PM and have you down for 2 spalted stinkwood and 14 pink ivory.  Thanks.


----------



## markgum (May 29, 2008)

Keith;
  do you have a price for the Forest Knobwood?
 thanks.


----------



## VisExp (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> Keith;
> do you have a price for the Forest Knobwood?
> thanks.



Mark

Just got an e-mail from Barry.  The price of the Forest Knobwood will be $1.20 per blank.


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 29, 2008)

Hi Keith

I'd like the following:  2 Silky Oak, 2 Pink Ivory, 1 Wild Olive, 1 Coastal Red Milkwood, 1 White Milkwood, 2 Quar/Black Alder, 1 White Pear, 3 Forest Knobwood, and 1 White Stinkwood.

Please send me the total (including fees & shipping) to pay you by PayPal and the email to pay to & I can send payment.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 29, 2008)

Knobwood for only $1.20 per blank?  Wow, for a buck, twenty I can post on the forum that I spent part of the weekend turning my knobwood!


----------



## Draken (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Knobwood for only $1.20 per blank?  Wow, for a buck, twenty I can post on the forum that I spent part of the weekend turning my knobwood!



PLEASE Lou, no photos of you doing this... [}]


----------



## redivorytrading (May 30, 2008)

Hey Guys - A bit of trivia. The Zulu name for the forest knobwood is umNungumabele which means "the breasts of the white women". On account of the woody, horn-like knobs that superficially resemble small, developing breasts.  They reckon that white women just cannot compare with the black women when it comes to breast size.


----------



## markgum (May 30, 2008)

Keith:
  please update my order to include the following:

10 Forest Knobwood
10 Kiaat
10 Jacaranda

  I know it won't fill a box; but I'll trust you to ship it the least expensive way; maybe stuff the box with paper etc.  
 thanks.


----------



## VisExp (May 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> Keith:
> please update my order to include the following:
> ...



Got it Mark.

Thanks for rescuing the thread before it went to far south


----------



## drferry (May 30, 2008)

I'll take 10 of the spalted Stinkwood.  I have a South African friend who would love that!

Thanks!


----------



## VisExp (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drferry_
> 
> I'll take 10 of the spalted Stinkwood.  I have a South African friend who would love that!
> 
> Thanks!



Got it David.  Thank you.



> _Email from bobskio2003_
> 
> Hi Keith,
> 
> ...



Bob I'm working on a spreadsheet figuring out everyones totals and will be sending them out with my Paypal address in the next day or two.  I'll check on the labelling and confirm with you, but I'm sure we can work something out


----------



## BruceK (May 31, 2008)

I'd like  10 pink ivory and 4 spalted stinkwood and 2 knobwood.  Thanks!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BruceK_
> 
> I'd like  10 pink ivory and 4 spalted stinkwood and 2 knobwood.  Thanks!



Got it Bruce.  Thank you.


----------



## NMDoug (Jun 1, 2008)

Keith:


Can I change my order to include 4 umNungumabele, 2 spalted stinkwood and 10 pink ivory.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## VisExp (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NMDoug_
> 
> Keith:
> 
> ...



Only if you can pronounce umNungumabele 

No problem Doug.  I got your change


----------



## VisExp (Jun 2, 2008)

Last call for orders  

I'll be closing this group buy at the end of today so if you would like to order anything please post here or send me a PM.

Paypal/money order requests have been sent to all who have ordered so far.  Thanks for your participation everyone!


----------



## markgum (Jun 2, 2008)

Keith;
  sent you $$$ via pay pal.
thanks for coordinating this.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Keith!!  Paypal sent.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 3, 2008)

I am waiting on payment from a couple of people.  If you could, I'd like to get this order in.  Thanks.


----------



## markgum (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Keith; 
  just curious if the order has been placed and if we have an estimate for the ship date.  When it gets here it gets here, but just trying to plan.
thanks.


----------



## redivorytrading (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi All

An update from the coal face. Keith has placed the final order. I have had it all cut. I will be checking it all tomorrow, labelling the blanks and taking them for fumigation. We should ship by Monday or Tuesday next week.

Thanks for the interest and thanks to Keith for his efforts.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by markgum_
> 
> Hi Keith;
> just curious if the order has been placed and if we have an estimate for the ship date.  When it gets here it gets here, but just trying to plan.
> thanks.



Mark

Hopefully Barry's post answered your question.  I did speak with Barry yesterday.  My apologies, I neglected to relay the information to everyone via this thread [:I]


----------



## markgum (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keith 
  yup got my answer.  I appreciate your efforts, I know you like most of us are swamped with things to do.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi I will take 6--Tambotie  and 10-- Wild Olive. Will send Paypal after you confirm the order and total. Thanks Rich H.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 21, 2008)

I would like to get some wild olive & blackwood if I still can.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## VisExp (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RDH79_
> 
> Hi I will take 6--Tambotie  and 10-- Wild Olive. Will send Paypal after you confirm the order and total. Thanks Rich H.





> _Originally posted by bruce119_
> 
> I would like to get some wild olive & blackwood if I still can.
> Thanks
> Bruce



Sorry guys but this order has been placed already and the blanks are somewhere over the Atlantic right now.  I guess I should have marked the title of the thread as closed.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 24, 2008)

Just a quick update to let you know that the blanks have cleared the fumigation process and are scheduled to arrive in sunny Daytona Beach on July 2nd.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks so much Keith for the update---looking forward to receiving the wood.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 2, 2008)

A quick update.  The good news is that the blanks are now in the United States.  The bad news is that they were on there way to Dayton, Ohio instead of Daytona Beach, FL.  

It seems the freight company, which receives the blanks after fumigation and then ships them, used the airport code DAY instead of DAB.  One letter wrong and things end up thousands of miles from where they should be.

I spent a fair amount of time today on the phone with a very helpful British Airways Cargo representative.  We managed to stop the blanks at Chicago en route to Dayton.  They have now been put on a truck to Orlando.  Unfortunately that is the closest office they have to me.  As soon as I get word that they are in Orlando I will try to find the time to make the drive to pick them up.

My apologies for this delay.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 2, 2008)

Keith,

Should have left them in Chicago and let me know where to pick them up.

I'd take care of them, for you, as a special favor, of course!!!!![}][}][}][}]


----------



## VisExp (Jul 2, 2008)

Ed

I actually did look through all the people participating in the group buy to see if anyone lived in Illinois.  I did not realize that you were so close [V]  (I just looked up Racine on google maps).

Oh well, I'm sure every one else is relieved you won't be collecting them from O'Hare


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 2, 2008)

Darn....suppose I can stop practicing now.

One for me....one for the rest of the group
Two for me....one for the rest of the group
Three for me...

[}][}][}]


----------



## VisExp (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't stop practising just yet!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm on the phone again to the British Airways agent to see if the truck has left for Orlando.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, back to counting...now where did I leave off???  Oh, yeah.. 

Three for me...one for the group,
Four for me...

[][}]


----------



## redivorytrading (Jul 3, 2008)

It was all a test to see how innovative Keith and the rest of you could be. How were we to know that Keith couldn't get on his bicycle quickly and cycle from Florida to Dayton, Ohio to fecth the parcel?

Seriously - sorry for the delay. The shipping agent blames the consolidation agent who is probably blaming his dog for chewing the shipping docs.

Hope that you are all happy with the blanks. If not, please let me know.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 3, 2008)

Well the blanks are safely in the hands of Ed and Dawn.  Thank you so much for the time and trouble you went to picking them up from O'Hare.  I hope the wait in the customs line wasn't to bad Ed.

Dawn also very kindly offered to ship the blanks out to everyone directly rather than forward them to me and then I send them out.  So, all things being equal, everyone should be receiving their blanks early next week.

Thank you again for your help and kindness Ed and Dawn.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 4, 2008)

Just an update for everyone. Your blanks are separated, boxed and will be put in the post office's drop box later today. [8D]

Thanks to British Airways freight I got the pleasure of seeing these blanks first hand. I was very impressed by not only their quality, but how professionally they have been prepared and presented. Barry and Keith did a great job for ya' all!!

Heck, even Ed who almost never turns wood, couldn't wait to get started on his! [] As for the rest of you - well sorry, you'll just have to wait for a more few days. Meanwhile though, you can LOOK at Ed's post!! [}]


----------



## markgum (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks Dawn for helping with this.  It's sooo good to be a member of group that plays together.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 6, 2008)

Dawn, thank you again for all that you and Ed did to help!  You're not just a Princess you're an angel


----------



## markgum (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my blanks today.  AWESOME.  [8D]  why does it have to be 108 outside right now..


----------



## markgum (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my blanks today.  AWESOME.  [8D]  why does it have to be 108 outside right now..


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW, got to California, the rest should have been delivered then, too.


----------



## BruceK (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine arrived here safely yesterday.  All the way to the coast of Washington.  Thanks to Ed and PR Princess for rescuing the shipment.  We are having our own heat wave here, it is currently 62 and may even get to 70!!


----------



## bobskio2003 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just to hear from the other side of the nation, my arrived in New York state yesterday just fine.  Thanks to everyone that made this happen.  Bob I.


----------



## NMDoug (Jul 8, 2008)

Got mine as well.  If you do this again, count me in. 

Thanks to all


----------

